# Can Am information link



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

A great link, lots of Can Am how to information and stuff!!

http://www.can-amtalk.com/forums/index.php

how to video's!!

http://www.can-amtalk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=4245


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

You should, if your not already, get on aurorawheelers....
Anybody with a CAN AM needs to be a member there.... Never find anymore can am info in one place than right there....
Here is a link...
http://aurorawheelers.com/forum5/


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks..


----------



## jak800 (Nov 8, 2009)

I am a member of both sites. I agree they are plentiful with information and great topics of discussion.


----------

